# Cologne



## RobQ (Mar 1, 2015)

So a question directed mostly to the women of TAM. How due you feel about cologne. I have never been much a cologne guy but am in the process of trying to physically improve myself. I have lost 32 pounds putting me at 6-2 #210 with a goal to get below 200#. Spending more to get a decent haircut, new clothes, even better shaving!! (again I am a 50ish professional man)

So I am thinking of adding cologne to the mix. I certainly don't want to be THAT guy that wears too much but what do you think about just a little? I bought a bottle of Aramis (old school but a classic according to men's fashion sites) and have been trying just a little. So far my LD wife (not meant to be critical of that, at least in this thread) has had no comment so far.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I switched to Drakkar Noir a few months ago. My wife now prefers it and I have gotten several unsolicited complements on it from female friends and co-workers. (And one dude???)

(The weight loss will garner you a lot more favorable reviews and responses than the cologne. Keep up the good work)


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I love cologne on men. Of course not so much you can smell them before you see them, but yes, I like it very much. Not "sweet smelling" cologne though. Blech.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Just a little bit of cologne on men is OK, as long as it is good cologne and you can't smell it unless you are very close. 

Aramis and Drakar Noir transport me back to the 80's. But they were wildly popular and still remain classic fragrances. 

Burberry, Michael Kors and Tom Ford all make good men's cologne if you want something new.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

I wear Obsession for Men being a former Darkkar wearer. I have to say, I have received more compliments while wearing Obsession than I ever did when wearing the Drakkar.


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm going to weigh in here on scent in general. I work with a woman who wears so much perfume you smell her coming, going and after she has left. I don't even know if it's a nice scent or not because it's as though someone poured it up your nose. So if you do go and cologne yourself go easy - I think the rule is that the other person has to be close up to notice it - it's gotta be subtle !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

BRUT!!

by Faberge


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

You may get newer but you won't beat Halston Z14.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

I may be the odd woman out but I like natural "man smell" the best. I.E. no cologne.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Red Sonja said:


> I may be the odd woman out but I like natural "man smell" the best. I.E. no cologne.


No you aren't I prefer "man smell" too some better than others obviously.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

My wife likes this one on me.


----------



## HHB (Nov 21, 2014)

Mont Blanc Legend has opened more legs than a gynocologist--My personal experience.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Depends on what image you're trying to project, and who would be the prime recipient of the cologne. And who the peer group would be.

I work in a high tech firm and cologne is nearly unheard of for men - and relatively uncommon for women at least the heavy duty kind... Interns now...


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Good cologne yes, very sexy especially if the man is wearing a good suit.
Aramis is an oldie but a goldie, very nice


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

RobQ said:


> So a question directed mostly to the women of TAM. How due you feel about cologne. I have never been much a cologne guy but am in the process of trying to physically improve myself. I have lost 32 pounds putting me at 6-2 #210 with a goal to get below 200#. Spending more to get a decent haircut, new clothes, even better shaving!! (again I am a 50ish professional man)
> 
> So I am thinking of adding cologne to the mix. I certainly don't want to be THAT guy that wears too much but what do you think about just a little? I bought a bottle of Aramis (old school but a classic according to men's fashion sites) and have been trying just a little. So far my LD wife (not meant to be critical of that, at least in this thread) has had no comment so far.


Cologne on men is great but a subtle amount not half a bottle  I like Armani and Jazz by YSL


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I always enjoy a man who smells good. It's the finishing touch. I say YES to cologne!

Oh-and congrats on the weight loss. That's fabulous. I bet you feel like a million bucks.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I actually like well-done, quality, not-over-applied scents in general. My ex-husband still wears the Burberry London I chose for him several years ago. I tend to prefer more natural, manly, smells on guys. Things like tobacco, vanilla, vetiver, woods, spices, etc. are good. The so-called "sport" fragrances are a little shriek-y for my taste. But every fragrance will smell slightly different with each person's body chemistry. Try to find one that works on you, not just one you think smells nice in the bottle. Spray some on your arm, live with it for several hours before you buy. Get the opinions of the people closest to you. Find something that smells like "you" but yummier. 


ETA: I actually wear Old Spice from time to time. (Yes, I'm a woman.) On me, it's all warm fuzzy spiced carnations. I get compliments from men every time I wear it.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Hate Cologne. Period. Smell like a man!


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I've read about various colognes, and as with anything, some can make it sound complicated.

I've read there are fragrances better suited for summer, winter, and even certain times of day. Some seem to think that colognes from the past decades are considered old, and we don't want to remind the ladies of their grandpa. 

That seems a little to much for me. Does anyone else pay this much attention to selecting or enjoying a cologne on someone else, or is this a little to much attention to detail?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Red Sonja said:


> I may be the odd woman out but I like natural "man smell" the best. I.E. no cologne.


My wife far and away prefers me with no cologne, though I was never a cologne wearer to begin with. Ideally for her, so goes absolutely crazy for me on those summer weekends where I have been sweating a bit and haven't showered in a day.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I LOVE a man that smells good and has a good cologne on. It drives me crazy. 

GOOD FOR YOU.


----------



## 1marriedlady (Mar 27, 2015)

OMG I love a great smelling man. HOT DAMN!!! ;P

Hubby doesn't wear cologne very often but when he does, it's Cool Water, and it makes me melt. 
Sighhhh - I'm going home and throwing some on him and then throw myself on him too!!! LOL a girl can dream.

Also long as it's not over-powering, it's good.
If you like to wear it and she doesn't notice or comment - then do it for you.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Anything Chanel is nice - "Pour Monsieur" is my favorite and what my husband wears on the occasion he puts on cologne. It has a very clean, light, masculine scent.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Great to see that some guys still use Drakkar! I do too! Though its getting more and more difficult to find this side of the pond.

I don't wear it every day, only when going out socialising and then its just a hint. 

I've tried Davidoff Cool Water, Savage Water and Aramis.....but nah, Drakkar is my fave.

Wife couldn't care less what I wear or how I look.


----------

